# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Shirts/Logo

## Tsen

Well, there's been brought up the subject of possibly doing DV merchandise (esp. shirts).  Personally, I think that it'd be a good idea, though offering them commercially wouldn't be so bright considering the current size of our forum.  One way that should work is offering iron-on designs to download and print off from the site, so that users can print the design onto an iron-on sheet of paper and then transfer it to a shirt.  Some of the designs could be pretty simple-- A slightly modified version of the banner on the back accompanied by a small logo on the front.  The banners are pretty much done for us already--we can just scroll through the topic from when we were brainstorming new banners from the site.  
To modify said banners for a shirt is simple--Open the file in photoshop or something similar, flip it horizontally, and save it as a new file.  Done.  Just print it onto iron-on paper and apply it to the shirt.  
The big question is the logo.  We don't really have a small logo that could be placed on the front of the shirt.  So, that's what the thread is about--brainstorming ideas for images on shirts.  Personally, I'd think a small, round or square image for the front and the banner for the back should suffice nicely, but if you've got another idea, please post it!  Since we haven't ever done this before, it'll be interesting to see everybody's viewpoints to maximize the success of the effort.


EDIT:
This is one of the banners I'm interested in using:

I'll get a photoshopped version done tomorrow or Sunday, but no guaruntees, since I just got back into school and even my weekends are cramped with homework.  Please post any banner prototypes, sketches, ideas or finished images if you come up with any.   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by Tsen_
> *The big question is the logo.  We don't really have a small logo that could be placed on the front of the shirt. *



http://www.deviantart.com/view/9884635/

This is the old logo that we had before we changed to the new one, it was the one we were contemplating using before, it'd probably print better than a complexly coloured picture like the one you suggested.

I know you're trying to go with the dreaming theme, paradise, possiblities and all that, but I would question the quality when it was printed out. Unless we have a hi-res version of any of these pics it may look crappy printed.  ::huh2::  





> _Originally posted by Tsen_
> *though offering them commercially wouldn't be so bright considering the current size of our forum*



I dunno, I think it may be a good idea, we're not that small.  :smiley:

----------


## Seeker

I've been looking into custom coffee mugs.  Seems there is a $39 setup fee and then a price per mug.  The more we buy, the cheaper each one gets.  I am not allowed to wear t-shirts to work, but I can have a mug!   ::cheers::

----------


## Tsen

Well, what if we did a poll to see how many people would be willing to buy merchandise?  I mean, we have ~3000 members, so we'd get quite a few, but how much would they have to cost in order to break even?  I'd imagine it wouldn't be too much, other than shipping and whatever.  

Anybody got an idea of how much the printing costs are for shirts?  

BTW, I like the old logo, it'd work great   ::mrgreen::

----------


## phoenelai

These guys had some decent pricing.

I think the font just the way it is in the banner (white print) on black T-shirt would be sweet.
On the back you could have the web address or something like "Am I dreaming?"


http://www.fishead.net/index.htm

----------


## Aphius

*falls in from way off*

Oomph!

Hey, I'd forgotten all about our merchandise aspirations.  :tongue2:  
I still think it's a good idea, and It would look nice with the current logo's style of writing on a black T-shirt.

Cafe Press has some good facilities for merchandising. To my understanding they have a base price for an item, mugs, t-shirts, hodies etc. and you add the amount you would like to make on top of that. They'll take care of shipping and payment and all of that.  :smiley:  

It says you just upload a hi-res version of the decal/picture you want and they'll slap it on whatever you want to sell.  :tongue2: 

They even have Dog T-Shirts and Thongs.  ::shock::  
I can picture it now, a DV thong.  ::lmao::

----------


## Amethyst Star

I was thinking, though, that while I love the idea of having shirts and other merchandise, what about the economic end of it.  I mean, this is obviouslly a non-profit... dare I say organization?  Anyway, if we wanted to sell anything, ice would have to decide whether or not he wanted to make a profit off of this or break-even.  If he wanted to make a profit, then it wouldn't be too hard figuring out how much everything would cost, but if he wanted to break-even, he (or some mathematically inclined person) would have to figure out how much the merchandise costs, how much shipping would cost (to various global locations based on the weight of the merchandise), what other fees/taxes might be applied to this, before final prices could be determined.

It's just something to think about.... or is there some place that would do this for us?

----------


## Aphius

Well I would have thought that any money we made would go towards hosting or something.  ::|:  

I mean sure this is a non-profit 'organisation'  but where's the harm in making a couple bucks on the side?  :tongue2:

----------


## Amethyst Star

Well, I know.  I just thought I'd throw that out there  :tongue2:

----------


## Seeker

One problem we will have is that the majority of the people that hang out here don't have credit cards or paypal accounts.  That means we will have a lot of people who want to send in check or money order.  

Another is the fact that many of our members are high school students without a lot of income to spend on merchandise.

I wonder if there is somewhere that would embroider Polo shirts cheaply.  I can see it now when I walk into work with my kahki's and polo with "Are You Dreaming?" over my left breast.  Cool.  Lots of funny looks.

DV thong!  Reality check!  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## nina

Hmmm I dunno about DV thongs. There's just not enough room for the logo you know?

Now something like THIS...I would be all over.

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Aquanina_
> *Now something like THIS...I would be all over.
> 
> *



Yeah, but in nylon or satin..

----------


## Tsen

LMFAO, that's a classic, right there.

----------


## Seeker

Nina, is that you butt or did you take that photo from the internet?

----------


## nina

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Nina, is that you butt or did you take that photo from the internet?*



Yes...that's my ass. Now if you'll excuse me I have a Victoria's Secret photo shoot I'm running late for. A supermodel's job is never done! *sigh*

----------


## phoenelai

I'll take a couple of lucids with a side of that ass please!  ::D:

----------

